# Emotions after failed IVF



## ICLEPICKLE (Jun 17, 2011)

We have just had failed IVF and I'm an emotional wreck. Partly and understandably because of failed cycle, though I can also see my behaviour is  irrational due to hormones. 

How long does it take for hormones to settle down, I have stopped taking all drugs... Did you find it was days, weeks, months??

Thanks x


----------



## Suziefloozie (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello Icklepickle

So sorry about your BFN, it is truly heartbreaking we had 4 fails before our BFP, Your emotions will be all over the place, I personally found that when I had a plan as to what's next...try again, have a break etc I settled down. The hormones should settle once you've had a period which will be soon if you have stopped all the drugs.

Take care of yourself xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

The impact of failure can be dreadful, I locked myself away crying and took it all very personally which I shouldn't have but we all deal with it in our own way, I found I had hope back within a few days as I had a plan fairly quickly thanks to a member on here suggesting proactive things like a hysteroscopy, basic immune tests etc to pull me out of my funk and re-focus, hope you perk up soon it's devastating having to go through all this x


----------

